

Show HN: B/W vision for Chrome – see the visual grid of your design - jannes
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/black-and-white/amdnjmpcoialaikdldjbnkipmckdheie

======
anilgulecha
Very cool! Sent it to the design folks at my workplace.

------
jwblackwell
I like this, surprisingly I actually prefer the black and white versions of
many sites. A reminder to keep things simple and not overdo it.

